# Bulk/cut cycles to stay lean year round



## Bruno93 (May 8, 2015)

What's your thoughts about this? i.e bulking for 8-12 weeks, followed by a mini cut of 3-4 weeks, to shred some unwanted bf% and then back to bulking. Also, if you'd do this, the bulk would be the normal 250-500 cals above maint, but how would be the cut? Would you prefer an agressive cut to make actual progress in those small 3-4 weeks of cut, or a rather large deficit?


----------



## Pinkbear (May 8, 2015)

How about a recomp?
Kill two birds with one stone 

Our nutritionist here spongy does great recomps.

Took me from 225lb fluffy to 225lb lean. That's how a diet should be


----------



## LeanHerm (May 9, 2015)

Yeah same here I was 240 fluffy and now I'm 235 lean and a sexy mother fuker


----------



## Azog (May 9, 2015)

Bruno93 said:


> What's your thoughts about this? i.e bulking for 8-12 weeks, followed by a mini cut of 3-4 weeks, to shred some unwanted bf% and then back to bulking. Also, if you'd do this, the bulk would be the normal 250-500 cals above maint, but how would be the cut? Would you prefer an agressive cut to make actual progress in those small 3-4 weeks of cut, or a rather large deficit?



I like the bulk and minicut strategy. The mini cut will make you sensitive to insulin again after the bulk priming you for a nice rebound. I do a  aggressive minicut. Like low or no carb for 2-4 weeks...as long as you eat enough protein and are on gear, I wouldn't worry about losing muscle.


----------



## Bruno93 (May 9, 2015)

Azog said:


> I like the bulk and minicut strategy. The mini cut will make you sensitive to insulin again after the bulk priming you for a nice rebound. I do a  aggressive minicut. Like low or no carb for 2-4 weeks...as long as you eat enough protein and are on gear, I wouldn't worry about losing muscle.



How would you approach this if you were natural (like I am)? Still no carb? Perhaps a relatively low carb diet, like drop 1000 calories from my bulk right away in order to start losing weight fast


----------



## NbleSavage (May 9, 2015)

Azog said:


> I like the bulk and minicut strategy. The mini cut will make you sensitive to insulin again after the bulk priming you for a nice rebound. I do a  aggressive minicut. Like low or no carb for 2-4 weeks...as long as you eat enough protein and are on gear, I wouldn't worry about losing muscle.



I run a similar approach, not quite as aggressive with the carb cutting but same idea.


----------



## Bruno93 (May 9, 2015)

NbleSavage said:


> I run a similar approach, not quite as aggressive with the carb cutting but same idea.



Working well so far?


----------



## Azog (May 9, 2015)

Bruno93 said:


> How would you approach this if you were natural (like I am)? Still no carb? Perhaps a relatively low carb diet, like drop 1000 calories from my bulk right away in order to start losing weight fast



You can go 0 carb. Just keep the protein high, don't go crazy on cardio and  keep your weights intense. 1000cal cut should be fine. Unless you only eat like 2-2500 cals to start lol. Not sure where you're at.


----------

